# Casting reel recommendations



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

Hey guys,
New to the forum but have been lurking around some for a while. I am looking to get some advise on a casting reel setup. I am pretty well set with spinning setups but have recently picked up a few pretty hefty casting rods that I need a reel for. I am primarily targeting things like bull reds, maybe some medium size sharks (max of 8-10ft) and some other larger species like that. My question is and the dilemma I am having is I want a reel that can be cast a fair distance, not looking to kayak out baits if I can help it, and be able to hold a good amount of heavier braid/mono while not being an overly huge reel. I know that is asking for quite a lot out of a single reel but just trying to see what options there are, if any, reasonably within those specs. 

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

CK out the Akios 656 or 666 I like mine alot. Sold By Carolina Cast Pro


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I would recommend an Akios 666. Not overly large but holds plenty of line. Also, a great casting reel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2018)

Akios 757 SCM Vittesse Series Reel very expensive but the best reel for Big Fish & Sharks
If I didn't already have an ABU 7500 CT big Game and a 7000 CT pro Rocket that is the reel I would have on my 13" Heaver !!!!
Rick


----------



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks for the input so far! Looks like I really need to look into the Akios line haha. I'm liking the 666 and the 757 right now for sure and more than likely do one of those two unless other people have better options or strong opinions. Honestly I've been out of the saltwater baitcasting game for a long time and a lot has changed. I don't even think I;ve heard of Akios before this thread so I learned something new today. The specs look great on those reels. 

Thanks again for all the input so far! If anyone has any other suggestions or wants to agree with the above feel free to share.

Thanks again


----------



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

Just for my knowledge and decision making. What's the difference in the 757 SCM Vittesse and the 757 CTM other than the price difference? I don't mind spending the extra if the money is worth the extra.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Diawa saltist and Penn fathoms are popular. Seigler sm has a really strong drag and was designed for distances but is a bit pricey. Akios are great reels would recommend a shuttle 666 if going that route.


----------



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

Yeah I looked at the Fathoms before I posted this thread and was really intrigued by the 30 and 40 so those are still in the running also. I'll look at the Diawa saltiest an Seigler (never heard of them either before now so learned something else new). Before when I was more in to casting saltwater rods it was basically old school Penn, Abu, or Shimano that ruled the game but I knew there had to be some new stuff out.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Seigler is made in Virginia, soon to have a factory in va beach. They have a lifetime warranty. I have two of the sg lever drag reels and they are bad ass. Plan to add a sm after the holidays if the misses doesn't have one for me already.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a daiwa sealine xsha and it works great. Looks like your willing to spend more and the saltist is nice from everything I hear. Dont think you could go wrong with Daiwa or Akios. I dont know much about the Penn's.


----------



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

Officer,
All the reels above are great reels for sure. If you are new to conventional reels it is especially hard to beat the Akios. These reels can be made very tame when you are starting out and then as fast as you want when you are experienced. The Akios 666 and 757 should both fit your needs, but there is a difference in their design. If you decide to go with Akios, contact Joe Moore in Avon, NC. He is the USA importer for Akios and will be glad to help you get the one right for you. Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2018)

What's the difference in the 757 SCM Vittesse and the 757 CTM ????
One has Level Wind (SCM ) the other doesn't (CTM)
I prefer a non Level Wind Reel for Surf Fishing. Usually 20# main line and anywhere between 40#-60# shock Leader
depending on the amount of lead I'm casting. Rule of Thumb 10# for every Ounce. 4oz weight 40# test Shock Leader.
No way a knot tied on mono to mono shock leader will make it through the level wind without a drastic backlash. It's not a chance of if but
when.

Rick


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

8 to 10 foot is not a medium sized shark.


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

+1 for the Akios 666. Super tame-able but have also seen some serious distances cast in a field too. 

Compared to my Avet, the spool sits much closer to the rod making it more comfortable to cast as well.


----------



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

Benji said:


> 8 to 10 foot is not a medium sized shark.


I only said medium because I've been to a lot of places online where anything less that 15 ft is medium to them. There are a lot of people who over exaggerate online so I figured I would play it safe and not get in that debate haha. 10 ft is a massive shark to me personally. I have been looking into the seiglers as well and they look pretty dang sweet. Y'all havent made this choice easy by any means. Guess I have a lot more research to do before I come to a final decision. looks like I'm debating on an Akios, Seigler, or Fathom right now. Leaning more towards the Akios and seigler at this point but things can change and there is a point where the $ would be hard for me to justify since I'm just a recreational fisherman eventhough I go often and I have come to realize that in a lot of areas you really do get what you pay for so I really appreciate high quality. My bank account doesn't, but I do haha.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Benji said:


> 8 to 10 foot is not a medium sized shark.


I think 10ft is pretty large size myself. Most times when you get a large critter on it makes for a relatively short decision as to Is this a Critter? Then you get stripped.

Akios cast great but the housing for the spool bearing started slipping inside the spool on the 666 I had borrowed from Short Stuff's Designated Hitter and then the ABU type Drag always seems to require tightening or fiddling around when reeling in after a long cast.

In a long time of OBX fishing I have seen quite a few 8 foot range Sharks put on the beach or brought to the pier and I put a 12 foot Nurse Shark on the beach one time.

However I have never seen anyone put a 10 Foot Shark on the beach using a heaver, besides the Sluggo Type Slow Nurse Shark I caught at the Point. not once in thousands of Sharks I have seen. I guess someone gets a big Hammerhead on the beach sometime but I have never seen it with casting tackle. Nurse Shark took my 1/2 mile down the beach from the tip of the Point at 3:00 AM with no a soul in my way. I put it on the beach did not have pliers or a knife with me so I told the Shark if he tried to bite me, he was going to get left on the beach high and dry. The Shark did not try to bite me when I got the hook out of his jaw and then I put my heaver under my armpit and walked that Shark back out to the drop-off and sent him on his way. I thought he was a Cobia the whole time I had him on

All the reels are not perfect but I like the Fathom drag much better than Akios and it casts just as well in my hands anyway. The clickers go out on the Fathoms after hard usage but you can buy replacement parts.

The Seigler reels after the upgrades from the earlier models are also nice, but pricey.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

officerstanley said:


> Just for my knowledge and decision making. What's the difference in the 757 SCM Vittesse and the 757 CTM other than the price difference? I don't mind spending the extra if the money is worth the extra.


The difference between the Vittesse and the standard 757 is in the spool design and the cage. They are both non levelwind 757's. The Vittesse has a 1 pc machined cage and an upgraded spool. Both are nice reels but the Vittesse is a nicer reel. The 757 CSM is the levelwind version.

Tommy


----------



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

Tommy said:


> The difference between the Vittesse and the standard 757 is in the spool design and the cage. They are both non levelwind 757's. The Vittesse has a 1 pc machined cage and an upgraded spool. Both are nice reels but the Vittesse is a nicer reel. The 757 CSM is the levelwind version.
> 
> Tommy


good information there. Will factor that in the decision making for sure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2018)

You might want to look at the Avet MC reels, too.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Garboman said:


> I think 10ft is pretty large size myself. Most times when you get a large critter on it makes for a relatively short decision as to Is this a Critter? Then you get stripped.
> 
> Akios cast great but the housing for the spool bearing started slipping inside the spool on the 666 I had borrowed from Short Stuff's Designated Hitter and then the ABU type Drag always seems to require tightening or fiddling around when reeling in after a long cast.
> 
> ...


Like Garbo said Akios 666 cast great but the gear ratio and drags don't compare to the Penn Fathom or Diawa Saltist (the old silver or black and gold ones).

I still have a couple of the Akios reels, but I mostly fish the Penn Fathom now. The Penn is a close second to the Akios when it comes to casting but much better at the important part fighting the fish. The old Diawa Saltist are tanks they cast good and the drags are strong, but the new black and blue ones are a little inconstant when it comes to the casting part. But that just my opinion.


----------



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

I appreciate all the advise! After a lot of research I decided to go with the Seigler SM. I really like all the specs and the lifetime warranty really says a lot about how they area made if they are willing to offer that. I found one new for a pretty decent deal, well relatively speaking, and went ahead and pulled the trigger. Thanks again guys for all the help and advise!


----------

